# Reparación Maquina Coser Lycia Necar III



## ser85ar (Abr 6, 2013)

Hola. Recibi una maquina de coser Lycia Necar III de Necchi Argentina. Funcionaba hasta que un día la pusieron en una mesa. La revise, cambie los cables podridos, la probe y funciono. La movimos hasta otra habitacion y al otro dia cuando la prendimos: no funcionaba mas 
No se que pudo haber pasado. Adjunto fotografías. El problema es que no se como se llaman las partes, tengo conocimiento en electricidad "básica"/hogareña
Muchas gracias a todos!

















¡Perdon me quedo la imagen gigante no se como achicarla! soy nuevo en esto de los foros


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2013)

bienvenido, así esta bien las imágenes ,se ve perfecto .
tiene motor a carbón?algún cable suelto quizás?


----------



## ser85ar (Abr 6, 2013)

Hola.
El motor funciona. Lo he conectado directo y funciona barbaro.
Por separado, con el busca polo comprobe que el pedal tambien funciona.

El cuadradito negro, no se si es un transformador o que. Lo cuestión es que cuando conecto todo como estaba no funciona y tengo tres cables que me salen del motor que supongo seran: el azul del neutro, rojo del vivo, y el amarillo que lo conecto junto al rojo que debe ser el arrancador. De la cajita negra, me salen cuatro cables: dos negros, y dos verdes. 
Lo que no estoy seguro es como conectar todo esto al pedal.


----------

